# Sticky  HOW TO'S FOR POSTING YOUR RIDE



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, since there are several "NEW" people on the forum, this is to "somewhat" explain how to post your vehicle. What to do and what NOT to do.

*THREADS*
Try to keep your vehicle in *ONE* thread that you can update when you add, change or do anything to your car. Don't start a new thread for EVERY little item you change. PLUS, if you add or change something, we can see your progress without looking at your older threads.

*PICTURES*
DON'T BE LAZY. Post your pics HERE. Why make someone go to that cardomain site and deal with all of the annoying popups, leaving this site and doing more work when they can see them HERE, on NF.com. If you don't know where to host your photos, try some free places like www.photobucket.com, or yahoo photos.

*DETAILS, DETAILS, DETAILS*
Try to list the details of your car. As much as some of claim to be, we aren't mindreaders. Tell us what you have done to the car....and SHOW them. We like to know what's going on with it from time to time.

*COMMENTS*
Realize that when you post your pictures here, you are opening up a can of worms, so-to-speak. NOT everyone has the same vision of your car that you do. MEANING, you may like it, but Joe Schmoe may not. Take the criticism with a grain of salt.
HOWEVER, this doesn't mean you can BASH the person for putting certain "CHEAP", as you may call them, items on their car. Not everyone has a ton of money to spend on their cars. Respect the fact that want to make it better, or different from the next car.
Funny little comments may be tolerated, but smart ass, beligerent comments WON'T. *NO SWEARING, FOUL LANGUAGE, CURSING, ETC!*
Useless posts WILL BE DELETED. No If's, and's or buts about it.

*HIJACKING*
If you are looking through a thread, DON'T post your car to show off. Start your own thread. I know I wouldn't want to see YOUR car in a thread about MY car. 

If you are still confused or have any questions feel free to PM me or any other Mod.

Gimp


----------

